# Plaid shirts,in or out?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys,what do you think about the plaid shirts? A lot people are talking that is completely out,what is your opinion about it? Honestly I need to say that I'm a little bored with the plaids...


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 26, 2011)

My grandson wears plaids and I think he looks cute in it.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 26, 2011)

I like a man in Plaid.....and a big hat too lo lmmmmm tight jeans .....ohhh Im thinking out loud now lol.....but yeah I like plaid


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 26, 2011)

What is plaid?

Even without knowing ... your description sounds quite interesting Tracey!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 26, 2011)

kinda like a check shirt lol, u know like the flannalette shirts the fellas wear here in winter


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 29, 2011)

never get tired of plaid (AKA Tartan) - I've loved it since forever.
Funny, turns out I chose a Scotsman to be my partner...still loving plaid!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 29, 2011)

I wore a full & flowing, plaid skirt earlier this week.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 30, 2011)

I love plaid.  I love it on my husband...and I love the fitted plaid shirts they make for women.  I also love the plaid skirt that was a part of my roller derby uniform!   :twisted: 

Sadly, I haven't got back to skating after the baby.  Oh well....one day!


----------



## Chay (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm wearing plaid pajamas right now. Ugh... I'm sitting around in my jammies at 9:00 on a Saturday night, when did I get old??


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2011)

I love plaid shirts and jackets. I have a favorite shirt which is aqua, cranberry, white and gray. It's prettier than it sounds. I don't know what I'll do when it wears out. I wear them consistently through the colder months. I can't imagine plaid ever going out of style. My favorite bathrobe is a brown, navy and white plaid.


----------



## jenn624 (May 2, 2011)

Plaid never goes out of style.  :wink:


----------



## calico21 (May 4, 2011)

Oh I think I'm on the wrong end of this one. Plaid flannel I get and can live with, but my DH irritates me with plaid. :roll:  Send him to the store to get a new shirt for some occasion and he'll come back with plaid! Can I just get a plain, crisp, shirt once in awhile. (Must learn to give better instructions.)


----------



## IanT (May 5, 2011)

on women...not so bad...on men it always reminds me of a lumberjack... not that its a bad thing lol...

id wear anything if it was comfortable... and even more so if its fuzzy lol


----------



## IrishLass (May 5, 2011)

I love plaid. Maybe I'm getting grumpier as I grow older, but I'm one of those who no longer gets hung up on what the current fashoinistas say is 'in' or 'out' of style. Whatever pleases my eye, looks good on me, and that I'm most comfortable wearing is what I consider to be 'in style'.  

IrishLass


----------



## dagmar88 (May 5, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I love plaid. Maybe I'm getting grumpier as I grow older, but I'm one of those who no longer gets hung up on what the current fashoinistas say is 'in' or 'out' of style. Whatever pleases my eye, looks good on me, and that I'm most comfortable wearing is what I consider to be 'in style'.
> 
> IrishLass



Ditto. And not old, nor grumpy   

Couldn't care less, I wear what I like.
And as long as I like it and feel comfortable with myself, it's alright.

I'd actually rather have people wearing something 'out of style' instead of the usual too tight too little.


----------



## Woodi (May 7, 2011)

I just bought a new plaid shirt yesterday - for myself! from the mens' department! - that's it, I'm officially "old" now :cry: 

but I love the multiple, layering colors of plaid....did you ever weave? it's fun to see what happens when you lay down one color over another, and it comes out a whole new thing.


----------

